# The Magic should go after Bosh this offseason.



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Whether they win a title or not, the Magic should go after Bosh this offseason. I think they could get him by offering Gortat, Pietrus and a resigned Redick. Should be a good deal for both teams. The Raptors get 3 very good young players, while the Magic get Bosh to team up with Howard. I would say this is the only star player we could target in the offseason. The Suns want cap space so trading non-expirings for him is a no go. Lebron, Kobe and Wade are pipe dreams. Bosh seems to fit.

I think Otis goes this route if Fran and Radkovic (spelling) commit to the Magic this summer from Europe. They would replace Foyle and Gortat at the backup center spots. The Magic would also have the MLE, VE, Hedo TPE and a 1st round pick to replace Redick and Pietrus. Not to mention the Magic will need to give Barnes and Williams extensions.

If the Magic go all out to get a star player this offseason, I think Bosh will be their target. It doesn't hurt either that Bosh and Howard are best friends.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol are you serious? Those 3 are not gonna get you Bosh. That's an AWFUL deal for Toronto.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Organized Chaos said:


> lol are you serious? Those 3 are not gonna get you Bosh. That's an AWFUL deal for Toronto.


Opposed to losing him for nothing? Yeah right.

My options in this deal:

1. Gain 2 possible starters (in their mid 20s by the way) and a legit 6th man

or

2. Losing my allstar player for zero

I'll go with option 1.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> Opposed to losing him for nothing? Yeah right.
> 
> My options in this deal:
> 
> ...


You're leaving out the bundle of options 3....n where other teams offer a better package than that.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You're kidding yourself if you think that the Raptors would even consider that offer. They don't get cap space, they don't get "young" players, they do not even receive draft picks, it makes no sense from any standpoint.

There are going to be much better offers than this one.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Something based around Gortat would be good for the Raps though because Gortat would be the perfect Center next to Bargnani but Pietrus and Reddick does not make it worth it.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

So there will be another team who can offer a starting center as good as Gortat? Don't think so. And yes I said starting center because if not for Howard, Gortat would be a starter in Orlando and would probably be putting up a D/D per game, plus 2 to 3 blocks a game.

Not to mention some of you are seriously underrating Redick and Pietrus. Pietrus is averaging 8.2 points a game in 22 minutes a game. Redick is averaging 9.3 points a game in 21 minutes a game. Both would get a chance to start for the Raptors at that SG spot.

So the Magic offer two potential starters (center and SG) and a really good 6th man type for Bosh. Yeah I would say they won't get a better deal than that. Magic could offer a future 1st rounder as well, but this should be enough. Only better deal than this would be a star player for a star player, but when does that ever really happen?

Otherwise, they can go the C route and lose Bosh for nothing.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

^ That's not a good deal and you know it. You're just trying to justify it. If you lose Bosh, at least you lose his salary to spend it on players you actually want.

It won't happen. You're telling me no other team in the league would be willing to give up a better package than that?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Seanzie said:


> ^ That's not a good deal and you know it. You're just trying to justify it. If you lose Bosh, at least you lose his salary to spend it on players you actually want.
> 
> It won't happen. You're telling me no other team in the league would be willing to give up a better package than that?


First, learn how to quote. Second, it is a good deal. Gortat has proven with minutes he is one of the best bigs in the league. Redick is averaging nearly 10 points a game in just 22 minutes a game. Pietrus is right there with him averaging about 9 points a game in about the same amount of minutes.

You also obviously didn't read my whole post since I said the only thing better would be a star player for a star player, but again when does that ever happen? Not to mention I said if the Magic want to sweeten the deal they could throw in a 1st rounder, which goes down as 2 potential starters, a good 6th or 7th man and a 1st rounder for Bosh. Not sure how in the hell any one could offer more.

Another player we could throw in is Anderson. He is a future starter at PF for some one, same as Gortat.


----------

